

Ask HN: What new skill or tech you intend to master in 2014? - phektus

I&#x27;m soliciting ideas, because last time I decided to learn Unity3d but ended up learning more about full-stack javascript web development, which I now use at work exclusively. So I may pick Unity3d again but it can be another as well. I&#x27;d like to know what plans you guys have.
======
marco-fiset
I've been a constant learner since the beginning and it just hinders me from
doing anything meaningful. Anytime I read about something new, I always want
to start my project from scratch using that new technology. I started
something in plain PHP, migrated over to Ruby/Sinatra/HAML, then to Angular +
Node.js. It's been very time consuming and oh so useless.

So I guess I won't be learning new tech in 2014. I'll be focusing on writing,
basic marketing, building an audience for my future product and just shipping
the damn thing.

~~~
atroyn
So few people recognize this as a fault, I wish you the best of luck!

"Real artists ship!"

------
brianchu
I'm a student at Berkeley. Here's my list:

learn Vim.

master iOS and release several apps.

learn devops / sysadmin.

gain experience with SQL/Postgres (as opposed to just hacking together
something with MongoDB, the easy way to do things)

My background is in iOS and JavaScript web (Angular.js, Node.js).

------
playing_colours
This year I switched to JVM/Scala programming so next year I would like to
improve my Functional Programming skills in Scala, and learn more about JVM
internals and low level concurrency

I also want to have something lightweight for playing and prototyping so I
think I should improve my Clojure/WebStack or Python/Flask, I haven't decided
yet.

I wish to continue with learning more Computer Science / Maths stuff like
Statistics.

And I finally would like to adopt Emacs, I got inspired by recent talks about
its power at HN. Lots of plans :)

------
blisterpeanuts
Django - deploy a web app that demo's our web services - I already have a Java
servlet but I want to add a couple of examples that use 21st Century
frameworks :)

Grails - same as above - some of the guys in my shop are using this as a
transitional technology since we're a Java shop. Looks pretty cool so far.
Probably do one in Django/Python, then one in Grails.

Ruby - have done a tutorial but need to write some real apps

Android - have written about a dozen internal apps plus a library (abstract
class derived from Activity). I want to write a couple of my own apps to put
on the Market, unrelated to work stuff. With a million apps out there, it's
hardly likely to even be noticed, but that's OK, just to have an app out there
is kind of essential if you want to be taken seriously.

I'd like to understand more about full-stack javascript apps; it seems like a
lot of people are using it to write pretty sophisticated apps these days.

------
slashnull
1) set up a tiny homepage on my home server, create a share on my home LAN,
automate my backups, that kind of sysadmin-ey stuff that could be mildly
useful on a day-to-day basis

2) get better with Haskell; basically make it replace Scala as my "native
tongue".

3) learn more math stuff, especially abstract algebra, type theory, and more
category theory as used in Haskell

4) do all right at my internship as a web developer, and get intimate with
this nice funky lang that is JavaScript (and get an actual job though that's
not a tech skill)

5) learn another lang that will blow my mind with some weird feature. I'm not
sure yet; Erlang, J, and more advanced Scheme/LISP/Clojure are possible
candidates.

6) find my hipster server-side scripting lang of choice and get decent with
it; Node.js and Yesod and two possiblities.

------
meerita
I want to master iOS development design process. Also make more coding on
Rails to polish my knowledge. Start designing for the Android also is one of
the things I want to master too.

------
pkinsky
-Master Scala -build at least one full-stack project with Scala (most likely a twitter or vine clone)

-AngularJS

-Vim

-Dvorak

------
wturner
My two goals are to understand how to view a simple algorithm like a quicksort
and be able to replicate it _intuitively_ with much less 'fight through' than
I currently have. The other thing is to get comfortable with learning web
frameworks and MVC well enough that I can learn any number of them
_confidently_ within a week or less.

------
atroyn
I'm sitting on the fence between learning some web-oriented stuff like
angular/rails, or some systems stuff like Rust/x86ASM.

Then there's node.js, which I toyed with earlier but now has some pretty
exciting applications like nodecopter.

------
zerohp
I'm a non-traditional student at Illinois. My prior career was writing web
apps.

My main focus in the spring will be learning SystemVerilog for
design/synthesis and later in the year I want to join a Computer Architecture
research group.

------
codonaut
Go is at the top of my list. I've just started using it at work a couple weeks
ago after using exclusively Python for a while, and am really enjoying the
change in thinking required for working with a statically typed language.

------
zachlatta

        * Learn Haskell
        * Send a patch to the Go project
        * Release a useful Ruby on Rails gem
        * Perfect my hackathon stack

------
munimkazia
I am finally going to start learning android development seriously. Also going
to continue upgrading JS skills with angular, ecma6.

------
blizzard30
Learn game development : Starling, Feathers etc. Continue learning mobile
development.

My background is Flex/AIR development.

------
brd
Angular is first on my list

Given the opportunity I'd add Go to the list but we'll see how the year goes

------
trapped
1\. Work towards becoming full stack developer

2\. Open source contribution

Great question!! Thanks for posting.

------
computerslol
The black art of hand tuned, run-time emitted, MSIL.

I have done some already; I intend to master it in 2014.

------
jbarrec
Ruby on Rails or Django. I am torn on which to move forward with. Suggestions
are welcome!

------
BWStearns
Vim

C/C++

Really understand more Algorithms

------
pcharles
Ruby on Rails development iOS development

------
krapp
Android application development.

------
senthadev
Functional programming using F#

------
matttheatheist
Going back to plain C.

------
clavoie
Verilog / VHDL.

------
clamchowderz
MySQL Python

------
jsnk
\- Write cleaner maintainable JS

\- Start learning Java

\- Start learning C

\- Algorithms

